# My/Our Introduction



## raymiller (Nov 13, 2012)

Guess I will introduce myself a bit. My wife (Bobbie) and Gracie the Traveling Cat. I/we sort of retired from the horse and livestock industry a couple of years ago. I was a professional Farrier for 50 plus years. Articles at (www.horseshoes.com ) Still trim and maybe shoe our own horses when needed. Bobbie was in Animal Health and Tack as a dept. mgr. for 19 years, as well as a number of other horse projects and jobs. Yet we still keep active in it by doing a few mini-clinics around the country sharing what little knowledge we have gained over the years.

We travel quite a bit when not working with someone for seasonal work. Last year we turned to Glacier National Park and the Blackfeet Reservation to work with Mouse and Joy Hall, Glacier Gateway Outfitters, Hall Ranch 69 (brand), were asked back again this past summer and to return again in 2013. Mouse also raises NFR Bucking Horses and has had Bucking Horse of the Year. I had worked in Glacier Park 50 years ago as Manager of the Many Glacier Horse Corral for the HT Quarter Circle/Rocky Mountain Outfitters for 10 years. In the past couple of years I have also worked for the U.S. Marshals Service on Equine Appraisals and related Equine equipment that has been seized for whatever reason. Like Rita Crundwell. Last winter I worked for the contractor for the U.S. Border Patrol Horse Unit in AZ. I work as well for lawyers in many equine related cases as a consultant and witness on an as need basis. 

We both still rep for the Sharon Saare Saddle Company. We lost Sharon in June of this year. She was a great horse woman and shared a lot of her knowledge with us over the last 35 years. Sharon is now riding the high country. I am sure I will hear her whispering to me this summer up on Chief Mountain as I back in to the Belly River Country and no doubt will follow us in to the Bob Marshall.

When not working we are riding our two Morgan’s aka “The Toads”, Dodger a 19 year old gelding (non-gated and Dancer a 21 year old mare (gated). My wife raised these two from foals. Broke to ride, drive and pack. My quarter horses were aged and had to be put down at 29 and 39. That is why I am riding a Morgan now. I am also looking for a good aged “Long Ears” that is solid for an ol coot to ride in Grizzly Bear Country on high Mountain Trails in the north in the summer and AZ in the winter. You can see our many pictures on our face book page photo albums http://www.facebook.com/ray.miller.58323?ref=tn_tnmn of trails we have ridden and hiked. We are always up dating our picture album. 

Our other likes besides trail riding, are Cowboy Dutch oven cooking, rodeos, ranch rodeos, dancing, working out in the gym, swimming, snow shoeing hiking all kinds of trails, fishing, canoeing, reading. Attending cowboy gatherings and going to Cowboy and western music events. 

To find out what else we are up to and to see if we are going to be in your area riding or working visit our web page www.raymiller.cc we always like to make new friends and find new trails to ride.

Thank you for allowing me to introduce myself and my wife Bobbie. We will try and share what little knowledge we have with this forum.

Just our thinking on matters.:?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! :smile:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome! What a combined horse history you two have-sounds like a great life already & lots more adventure ahead! Kudos to both of you. Will look forward to your future informative posts.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome! It will be nice to see you around!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------

